# Not eager for kibble?



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been doing the 50/50 kibble/raw for a while now and am planning to go full raw hopefully by the end of the month when our freezer gets here.

But I've noticed this week that Anna is not too into her kibble in the morning now...she'll eat, but not all gung-ho and will even leave some. Even when it's mixed with either tripe, yogurt or egg. DH and I think that perhaps she's just not all into the kibble anymore and is wanting all raw. Anyone else ever go through this?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, exactly! Plus, look at Anna's age. She's doing a lot of developing now. Teenagerhood/young adulthood is a busy time for a young dog's body. They want the best nutrients possible, especially now. She's young, growing and developing, and she probably just wants the good stuff.







Grimm was the same way!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm...right now I have enough room in our freezer for 2 weeks of dinner meals for both dogs. I wonder if I should go ahead and switch them to full raw but that would leave me with only enough for a week (both meals) prepared at a time until the end of the month when the freezer arrives or if I should wait until the end of the month when the freezer arrives. 

Decisions decisions...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Penny's appetite decreased around 1 year old. She would leave some raw food and I soon figured it was b/c I was feeding too much. So maybe it is not so much that she doesn't like the kibble, but that she's not hungry. Could be just that she doesn't like the kibble though!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, yes, YES! Jerzey was never all _that_ into her kibble but after raw it was a struggle. Some days she would just refuse to eat it, so we'd leave it down aaallll day and she'd finally eat it around 9 that night. Other days her stomach would be so empty she would puke up bile (once I even heard it grumbling) and she STILL wouldn't touch the stuff! Since you're planning on going 100% raw anyways you must just need to switch sooner than you expected, lol. I don't really know any other way, esp. since tripe, yogurt and eggs aren't helping.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, DH and I talked last night and we're going to go ahead and go full raw (yea!) starting this weekend. I have enough for evening raw meals through tomorrow and I'll be packaging up meals Friday night (I have a crazy social life I know!







) so I'll just go ahead and do a week at a time. The things we do for these critters!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yep, Denali did the same thing. She was all about the raw so we had to switch sooner than expected hehe.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ugh...little DIVAS!!!!









Well this morning was her last kibble meal...she ate about 3/4 of it after much coaxing (by me) and bowl scooting (by her). Glad my sis feeds the same food we do. I just bought the smaller bag (thank god not the 30lb bag) of their kibble, guess they'll be getting it!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Either that or donate it to your local shelter!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duh Lauri, I should have thought of that!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So we had our raw meal this morning...at first they were confused but then happily crunching and chewing away. She ate ever last morsel!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Not eager for breakfast*

Okay, I spoke too soon. Now, my dear Anna is not eating her raw breakfast.









She's eating all her dinner, but she just isn't into her morning meal. It's like trying to feed a bratty one year old. This morning I just took it away and DH will attempt again in an hour or so. 

I wonder if it's all the rain? She has been less active in the last week due to the rain/me being sick. So frustrating!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Not eager for breakfast*

How much are you feeding her at each meal?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Not eager for breakfast*

Dante has always been way more into his evening meal than the morning meal.

I now feed less in the morning and more in the evening since I don't want to feed just once a day.

Like others said as well, she may not need as much food now that a lot of her growing is done.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Not eager for breakfast*

Right now I have her on 55/40/5 ratio so that's 18.48 oz RMB, 13.44 MM and 1.68 OM a day, I've been halfing it so she's getting 9.24/6.72/.84 a meal. 

Yesterday morning was turkey wing/beef heart/liver and evening was chicken/BH/liver. This morning I tried the chick/BH/liver and she licked it a little bit then just wandered off. 

I guess I can try re-balancing it to where she gets more in the evening. The sun is out today and she's out playing with DH so we'll see if that helps the appetite. I'm also going to try some ground beef instead of the beef heart.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Not eager for breakfast*



> Quote: Dante has always been way more into his evening meal than the morning meal.
> 
> I now feed less in the morning and more in the evening since I don't want to feed just once a day.


Same here with Boss


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Not eager for breakfast*

It use to be that way with Stark as well, but lately he has been into his morning meal more than his night time meal.

I try to mix it up with his RBM in the morning one day, and MM/OM at night, then the next day switch too, so there really isn't a pattern.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Not eager for breakfast*

Well, last night DH fed them dinner earlier than normal, and she ate this morning. Who knows! DH thinks it could be anything from inactivity to the rain to the changes in sunrise/sunset.










I've got to prepare some meals tonight so I'll mix things around a little bit.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Not eager for breakfast*

For a long time after I switched Lulu to raw I would still give her kibble for a snack midday, but eventually she just sniffed it and wanted nothing to do with it so it's been about 3 weeks since I have, she's 100% RAW now







I don't blame her not wanting the kibble anymore!


----------

